# CPC/CEMC looking for full or part time remote coding



## stacimurillo (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi, 

I am a CPC and CEMC looking for a remote coding position.  I have ten years experience coding and all aspects of billing.  I would like to find a remote position with a small practice, whether full time or part time.  I have experience coding many different specialities including family practice, internal medicine, urgent care, dermatology, ambulatory surgery center, lab, x- ray, and optometry.  I am employed now but would like to get into coding remotely if a good opportunity came along.  I can provide a resume and cover letter upon request.  Thank you.  Staci Murillo, CPC/ CEMC

stacimurillo@charter.net
(308)436-5951


----------



## lnhunt69 (Apr 25, 2012)

Coding Concepts is hiring remote professional coders please send resume to psiebert@codingconcepts.com or call 480.525.8451.


----------

